# القواعد السليمة أثناء استعمال الأدوات اليدوية والكهربائية



## جمعة محمد سلامة (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*القواعد السليمة أثناء استعمال الأدوات اليدوية والكهربائية*
تقديم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة
*مدير مكتب السلامة ( المنظمة الليبية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة )*





غالباً ما يقع الكثير من الحوادث نتيجة الاستخدام غير المأمون للأدوات اليدوية والكهربائية ، ويقع الكثير من هذه الحوادث نتيجة استخدام الأداة غير المناسبة ، أو استخدام الأداة المناسبة بطريقة غير صحيحة ، أو عدم استخدام وسائل الوقاية الفردية ، أو عدم إتباع خطوات ممارسات العمل المأمونة .

فيما يلي أهم القواعد التلاؤمية السليمة :
• فحص الأدوات قبل استخدامها للتفتيش عن أي تلف فيها ، والتأكد من عدم وجود أي مقابض منفصلة أو شفرات منحنية أو شروخ أو أسنان ملتوية أو رؤوس مفلطحة أو غيرها ، حيث ينبغي أن يتم استبدال تلك الأدوات بأدوات أخرى سليمة . 
• التأكد من أن حجم الأداة يتناسب مع العمل الذي ستستخدم من أجله . 
• تنظيف الأدوات بعد كل استخدام ، وتزييت الذي يحتاج لذلك ، والمحافظة على المقابض خالية من الشحوم والزيوت . 
• عند حمل الأدوات أثناء السير ، فإن طرفها الحاد ينبغي أن يكون متجهاً نحو الأرض بعيداً عن الجسم وعن أي شخص آخر . 
• استعمال وسائل الوقاية الفردية المناسبة . 
• المحافظة على حدة شفرات القـَطـْع في الأدوات واختبار حِدَّتِها على قطع مواد خردة وليس على الأصابع ، مع الحرص على تغطيتها عند عدم استخدامها . 
• عند تقديم الأدوات إلى شخص آخر ، فإنه ينبغي تقديم مقابضها أولا ً . 
• إبعاد الملابس والشعر والحلي عن الأدوات أثناء استخدامها ، حيث أن هذه الأشياء قد تعلق بالأدوات وتسبب ضرراً لمستعملها . 
• تثبيت الأدوات أثناء العمل على السلالم أو السقالات . 
• عدم نزع نواتج العمل ( كنشارة الخشب مثلاً ) باليد أثناء العمل ، بل استعمال فرشاة أو قضيب خاص بذلك . 
استخدام الأدوات للغرض الذي صممت من أجله فقط . إن الأدوات ذات الغرض النوعي الواحد أفضل من الأدوات متعددة الأغراض . 
• استخدام أدوات مجهزة بمعدات السلامة ، وعدم نزع تلك المعدات . 
• سلامة أسلاك الأدوات الكهربائية ، وعدم وجود أجزاء عارية من المادة العازلة . 
• استخدام أدوات ذات مقابض بطول وسماكة وشكل بما يحقق الإمساك الأسهل . 
• استخدام أدوات معلقة للعمليات المتكررة في نفس المكان ، وتحديد المكان الملائم للأدوات تبعاً لتكرار الاستخدام . 
• إحكام تثبيت القطع التي يتم العمل عليها في ملزمة أو ماسكة أو وضعها بحرص على سطح مستوٍ والتأكد من ثبات سطح العمل قبل وضع أي ثقل عليه . 
• توفيـر مسـند لليد أثناء اسـتخدام أدوات بالغة الدقة ، على أن يوضع هذا المسند بالوضعية المناسبة . 
• استخدام أدوات يمكن تشغيلها بأقل قوة ممكنة . إن وجود القبضات الثابتة ينقص القوة المطلوبة للتشغيل . 
• استخدام أدوات بمقابض ذات سطح خشن ملائم وأدوات تمنع الانزلاق والانقراص . 
• استخدام أدوات مزودة بمقابض عازلة لتجنب الحروق والصدمات الكهربائية . 
• استخدام وسائل الوقاية من الاهتزاز ( واقيات المعصم ) والضجيج . 
• حفظ الأدوات في أماكنها المخصصة لها بطريقة مأمونة ، وتثبيتها في أماكنها بحيث لا تسبب تهديداً أو خطراً على العاملين ؛ وينبغي أن يكون مكان التخزين جافاً . 
• صيانة الأدوات بشكل منتظم وإصلاحها على الفور من قبل متخصصين بهذا الأمر عند حدوث أي أعطال فيها . 
• تدريب العمال بشكل مناسب قبل استخدام الأدوات . 
• توفير مساحة كافية وموطىء قدم ثابت ومستوٍ وغير زلوق عند استعمال الأدوات ، وينبغي أن يكون المكان مضاء بشكل كافٍ . 
• استخدام المثبتات والموجهات لجعل عمل الأدوات أكثر ثباتاً وفاعلية . 

أتمنى السلامة للجميع ...




المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة ... وصورة تذكارية مع الخبير الدولي / تامر شراكي ( أحد رواد السلامة العرب )

*عناوين التواصل :*
فاكس : 00218.217312288
موبايل : 00218.926089007
إيميل : [email protected]
صفحة الفيس بوك : https://www.facebook.com/Salama1975
صفحة تويتر : https://twitter.com/salama2004
قناة اليوتيوب : www.youtube.com/channel/UClye7eoBBmBqyPklwoka5Mg

​


----------

